# Lens corrections & Camera calibrations



## Susan Taylor Brown (Aug 22, 2012)

When would you use the Lens corrections & Camera calibrations?


----------



## bobrobert (Aug 22, 2012)

Regarding lens corrections most images you take have a distortion. Tick the box and see if an image looks "improved" You can undo it. Regarding calibration if you have a flat looking image that lacks contrast and colour then it is a quick way of giving it a boost. If you could fade opacity as in like a Photoshop layer then it would be REALLY useful but at times it gives a good starting point for further editing.


----------



## Susan Taylor Brown (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you so much. I will play with it a little and see what happens. I was thinking it was one of those "if you have to ask, then you probably don't need it" sort of things.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 22, 2012)

I generally apply it (Lens Corrections) as a matter of course.....I've converted the Adobe Standard and all the Canon-specific profiles into develop presets, which additionally include Lens Corrections, some clarity, small amount of vibrance, etc. I generally bounce between Adobe Standard and Camera Standard and Camera Neutral, one of them usually gives me a good starting point, rarely do I end up with some of the more vivid profiles like Camera Landscape.


----------



## Susan Taylor Brown (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, Jim. Good to know, even though I'm still just trying to grasp the basics.


----------



## GBM (Sep 8, 2012)

I think most people are fine with using their Lightroom or other software to adjust their photos to what looks good to them. 
I think where calibration like IT8 becomes important is where a professional is shooting a product for instance... and the picture needs to accurately  show the color of the product AFTER printing to paper .... so if the printer is using the same standard as what the photog is using and sends to them.... everything turns out ' right '.... otherwise.. it is ' what looks good to you' ....


----------

